# Thanksgiving Sale at AMZN?



## philsey da bear (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone know if Todd has announced a sale for November or December? I have a bunch of hams to smoke, and

I would really like to use Todd's Hickory. Was using Trager for bulk smokin' but their Hickory is too Oak-y for me.

Todd, anything coming up that you are to announce?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't heard of one yet. If he does we will feature it on the main page


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2013)

I am sure Todd will have one.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2013)

*"FREE SHIPPING" ON ALL ORDERS $29.99 & ABOVE*

*Coupon Code =** SMFSHIPFREE*

*Offer Good Thru 11/27/13*

*Continental U.S. Only*


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Todd.

Hey guys, don't miss this deal. If you need pellets or dust this could amount to great savings. (That wood is heavy).

Plus Todd's products are 100% flavor wood. Not Oak with "flavor spray."  I just have to decide which combo to pick

to qualify for the $30. Have to decide today or tomorrow (expires 11/27/13)

Again, thanks Todd for supporting SMF!

Phil


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in on this.  Have to go take a quick inventory, then I'll be stocking up on some more pellets.

Thanks!


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 25, 2013)

OK. Just placed my order. (Couldn't wait).  #5 Hickory; 5# Pitmaster; 5# Apple.

To where I live, savings was about 40%.

Don't wait. Order from Todd by Wednesday (11/27)!

Phil


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Todd.........order is placed.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours......

Brad


----------



## prayedfuture (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the code. Just ordered my new AMNPS and plenty of flavors to go with it.


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 26, 2013)

Todd's service is amazing. (Hmmmm. I guess that's no surprise).

Probably doesn't happen every time (I presume Todd and his elves have lives) but my order SHIPPED

the same day I ORDERED!

Keep up the good work, Todd!


----------



## jlh42581 (Nov 26, 2013)

Man I just ordered a day or two ago and missed the coupon. I am bummed


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 26, 2013)

every time ive ordered from Todd it has shipped the same day. as a matter of fact every time ive called the number (for some reason the web order page doesn't like me) he has answered the phone personally. really great to order from. and he always says the same thing before he ends the phone conversation "if you have any questions for problems or anything please call me back". lots of vendors say that. but Todd really means it.

MC


----------



## little smokey (Nov 26, 2013)

I already loved Todd's product and the customer service then I won a AMZNPS on last Friday and had it in hand yesterday along with #2 of Pitmasters choice oh yeah it also had a Qmat.


----------

